# So What Other Breed Has Your Cockapoo Been Mistaken For?



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

More often than not Millie gets asked if she's an x dog. Occasionally people get it right and I'm as thrilled as they are 

So far she's been a 

Schnauzer
Tibetan Terrier
Bearded Collie

Naturally she also gets spotted as a cocker spaniel but people aren't quite sure. 

What do your cockapoos get mixed up with?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol 

i depends who i have, if i just have Gypsy and Inca and its just in passeing then i get "aww look poodles"
Echo get the tibetan all the time 
i just get asked what Delta is. but i had a woman come up to me when i had all 4 and she asked if they were tibetans as she said they lookind like her tabetins. 


a woman at training on thursday said they looked like a breed that no one had said before but i cant remember what it was, i said what they are normaly mistaken for and she said "oh not tibetans are compleatly different" i think she was thinking tibetan spanial rather than tibetan terieras se had a tibetan terier that had a lighter colour than Delta and we have one that looks like a short fat Gypsy


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

When Beau was a bit smaller people would say is she a Shih Tzu or a Lhasa Apso but now she is bigger she gets mistaken for a Labradoodle puppy! When I tell them what she is most say "a Cocka what"??? At the All About Dogs Day we went to at the weekend every Cockapoo owner came up to us and said "is she a Cockapoo" so we obviously know our stuff lol! The strangest one was "she looks like a Build A Bear" toy!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

We are constantly asked if Milo is a Golden Retriever What do you guys think?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Poodle, every time!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep Poodle has been mentioned once ... 

Many just say .. wow are they COCKAPOO's... I want one   

I just get in there first and explain the cross if someone looks puzzled ... ha ha ha I am a bit of a chatterbox!!!!

I do like a cockapoo chat


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

People often ask if Betty is a tibetan terrier puppy. A few people have asked if she is a cavapoo as someone's exact words were "well i thought she was too small for a cockapoo". I heard someone confidently tell their friend the other day that Betty was a French poodle - not sure how this differs from any other poodle!!!


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

I have been asked on a couple occassions if Roscoe is a wheaten terrier.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

50/50 Poodle and "is it one of those doodle things!"

When we first got Eddie we met a couple with two black Standard Poodles and they immediately thought he was a Standard Poodle puppy, but he did have a Poodle hair do then! He looks more like a Cockapoo now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Doodle thing... well I am pleased I get in there first and tell people what breed my dogs are .. I wouldnt take to kindly to my cockapoos being called a doodle thing ha ha ha ...

I actually don't care what people call them .. I am the lucky one that gets to have cuddles with them every single day xxxxx life is good with a cockapoo...

Honey is trying to type with me ... she can't get any closer


----------



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

I always get asked if Rio is a Cocker Spaniel, but then he isn't as curly as some of the cockapoos on the forum so it doesn't bother me. He looks like his mum, only one of the litter of 8 had the curls. Mostly I just get told he is really beatutiful so I'm happy enough.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

im often ask if wispa is a spanish water dog or a irish water dog  as soon as i say no she is a cockapoo they say how they wondered what one looked like! lol


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> We are constantly asked if Milo is a Golden Retriever What do you guys think?


I think he is simply gorgeous :kiss:


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Beau has been mistaken for a Tibetan Terrier and a Scottie?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a huge variety of x dogs. I had no idea.

JoJo you are absolutely right, we are the lucky ones to get the cuddles every day. I left Millie this afternoon for all of 45 mins. You wouldn't belive the greeting I got on my return, I don't think she could get any closer wrapped around me. Some how I will have to record it and post it on here


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Dawny said:


> im often ask if wispa is a spanish water dog or a irish water dog  as soon as i say no she is a cockapoo they say how they wondered what one looked like! lol


There are a couple of spanish water dogs that live near my mum and we thought they were Cockapoo's at first until mum asked the owners!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> There are a couple of spanish water dogs that live near my mum and we thought they were Cockapoo's at first until mum asked the owners!


there is a Portugese water dog i see a lot in Windsor and we always joke that they look like a little and large combo as they do look quite similar!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

People think Maisie is a poodle, especially if she has just been clipped.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

sarahjo said:


> There are a couple of spanish water dogs that live near my mum and we thought they were Cockapoo's at first until mum asked the owners!


I saw a spanish water dog pup and thought it was a cockapoo.
Mable has once been likened to a Old English pup and twice I've been asked me if Wilf was a dogue de bordeaux x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Someone at Norwich All About Dogs asked if Flo was a Spanish water dog though I don't think they come in apricot


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Going to Google spanish water dogs now


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

labradoodle pup, most of the time. Loads of people around here have never heard off Cockapoos. I must admit I have only ever come across two Cockapoos in this area, very strange. xxx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been asked if maggie was a black Russian terrier pup! To which I replied I hope not she has to fit in my little car!!! Also the usual spaniel or poodle, and this wkend we had Scottie too altho she would make for a huge Scottie!!! Emma x


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Have any of you seen Bijon frise dogs ? they can sometimes look a bit like a Cockapoo.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dogtired said:


> Have any of you seen Bijon frise dogs ? they can sometimes look a bit like a Cockapoo.


dont agree with that, the bichons even look very different from the poodles, we have so many in our aria. we had a cockapoo in at the kennels i didnt see it till after walk time in the morning and it had gone hoe by the afternoon walks so i dint get to see it propperly but it looked like an american toy.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

With Poppy I usually get awwww what is she, I tell them and the have to go in to an explanation of what a cockapoo is. I went to the local pets supermarket, (they let dogs in!!!) and while I was there getting served one of there staff, (who apparently offers advice on dogs, etc) said awwww what a lovely Shiz-tu or however it is spelt. I even had to explain to my vet about a cockapoo so that was interesting


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I had to educate myself and check out some of the dog breds I wasn't sure about. Just in case its not just me I've tried to poach some pictures off of photobucket 


Spanish/Portugeuse Water Dog









Dogue De Bordeaux


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> I had to educate myself and check out some of the dog breds I wasn't sure about. Just in case its not just me I've tried to poach some pictures off of photobucket
> 
> 
> Spanish/Portugeuse Water Dog
> ...


lol Can't believe someone thought a Cockapoo was a Dogue De Bordeaux?!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this is the Lagotto Romagnolo we met at crufts, she looks like our Gypsy but more curly
























My Gypsy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Lol obviously not a dogue do bordeaux ... what was it ... the second time the woman had 2 with her... I've posted it before... will re think x x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looked it up..... Bouvier des Flandres... foreign all the same lol x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Monty has been mistaken for a poodle- so no surprises there!!

But no-one has ever commented on what breed Milly might be


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok ... well sometimes Honey looks like a Hoob... search Google for Hoob .. I think its the long fringe look ... we think she is just so cute... and call her Hoobie .. 

http://www.oilzine.com/features/Features_details.asp?ID=39


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Ok ... well sometimes Honey looks like a Hoob... search Google for Hoob .. I think its the long fringe look ... we think she is just so cute... and call her Hoobie ..
> 
> http://www.oilzine.com/features/Features_details.asp?ID=39


HAHAHHAHAHA too cute!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The problem is .. I start singing the silly song too.. humber humber humber etc ... not good ... ha ha ha


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ok ... well sometimes Honey looks like a Hoob... search Google for Hoob .. I think its the long fringe look ... we think she is just so cute... and call her Hoobie ..
> 
> http://www.oilzine.com/features/Features_details.asp?ID=39


lol my friend always says that Betty reminds her of Kate Monster from Avenue Q and I always think that when Betty was a puppy she looked like Sweep from Sooty and Sweep, so there seems to be something about cockapoos and puppets!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh good its not only me ... Honey Honey Honey in Hoob Land ... la la la la la 

My daughter is laughing at me singing to Honey ... oops JoJo far too happy


----------



## connie (Oct 4, 2010)

Milo gets mistaken for a Bishon Friche all the time! I guess it's because he is all white


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

connie said:


> Milo gets mistaken for a Bishon Friche all the time! I guess it's because he is all white


he must be small too!! 
I haven't seen you on here in a long time!!! 




Lady never gets anything....but people can never figure out what she is...they will often get the poodle side....but never the cocker side.


----------



## alfiesmum (Aug 14, 2011)

we have been asked if alfie was tibetan terrier spanish water dog portuguese water dog once we told a lady that he was a cockapoo and she said oh they called them mongrels in my day whatever next?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

alfiesmum said:


> we have been asked if alfie was tibetan terrier spanish water dog portuguese water dog once we told a lady that he was a cockapoo and she said oh they called them mongrels in my day whatever next?


isn't she the sweetest lady ever!!!!!!!!!!! SOME PEOPLE ARE JUST RUDE!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

alfiesmum said:


> we have been asked if alfie was tibetan terrier spanish water dog portuguese water dog once we told a lady that he was a cockapoo and she said oh they called them mongrels in my day whatever next?


Very rude ... a cross breed, a hybrid even a designer breed.. but no way a mongrel .. tut tut naughty lady ... just smile and be proud of your cockapoo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

romeo went to a companian dog show and i stood him up on the table the judge came over to me and said very nice tibetan terrier ! he won the class i walked away with romeo grinning haha


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I love all the puppet connections. Made me giggle seeing the Hoobs - I wasn't expecting that! I thought it was one of the many breeds of dogs I hadn't heard of - DOH! :huh:

Someone today asked if Millie was a Tibetan Terrorist  First I though I'd misheard, then didn't know whether to laugh or be offended. So I did my polit bit and  and happily corrected her


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


romeo said:


> romeo went to a companian dog show and i stood him up on the table the judge came over to me and said very nice tibetan terrier ! he won the class i walked away with romeo grinning haha


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yesterday was asked if Obi was a Spanish Water Dog. Had to look up a pic as wasn't sure what they looked like. I guess there is some similarities.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

romeo said:


> romeo went to a companian dog show and i stood him up on the table the judge came over to me and said very nice tibetan terrier ! he won the class i walked away with romeo grinning haha


Janice, can't believe the judge got the bred wrong and awarded the class . I bet the other TT owners were confused !


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Janice, Romeo deserved the prize.
A Spanish water dog lives in our village and does look very very like Izzy, but his hair is not as soft and his face not as cute! One walker asked what breed she was and responded ' what a silly name for such a pretty dog!'


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Someone today asked if Millie was a Tibetan Terrorist  First I though I'd misheard, then didn't know whether to laugh or be offended. So I did my polit bit and  and happily corrected her


Terrorist is right when Betty has a tennis ball!!!

Just love that anyone would think it was a Tibetan Terrorist!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I met two Tibetan terriers with a bit of a short hair cut  this evening on our walk. They really did look like cockapoos (with a haircut) apart from the tail which seems to curl. I love to see TT with a full coat and these were lovely dogs but it seemed a shame that they had a short back and sides!


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Haha Tibetan Terrorist! Love it. I would have burst out laughing if it was me.

Tilly is always mistaken for a labradoodle...god knows why as she is tiny compared to a labrador! I don't think may people round my way know about cockerpoos  But most people love her when they have met her!


----------

